# Compatibility of Tokina interchangeable lenses with the Canon EOS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 10, 2018)

> *From Tokina:*
> We have thoroughly tested all current Tokina interchangeable lenses (Canon EF mount) with the Canon EOS R mirrorless camera and the Canon EF-EOS R mount adapter.
> The results confirm that the current Tokina lens models showed no issues in general operations, with the following exception:
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2018)

I have a old discontinued tokina 17mm f/3.5 that seemed to work fine for the brief time I tried it on my R. My type of photography generally does not include focal lengths wider than about 28mm, but I keep it around, just in case. I've had wider lenses, but sold them all, virtually unused. If the 28-70 f/2 weren't so big, heavy, and expensive, I'd be more interested.


----------



## fox40phil (Nov 13, 2018)

How about the new 50mm 1.4f?!


----------



## FramerMCB (Nov 13, 2018)

fox40phil said:


> How about the new 50mm 1.4f?!


Good question - I haven't seen any reviews of that lens yet...even user reviews at B&H.


----------

